
How do I convince someone to join my startup? - turbotobias
Every potential partner I want to join my startup has a lot going on in their lives. I have to really convince them to quit their own ventures to join mine.<p>The problem is that I do not want to convince someone too much, they should be interested in working with me and this product without requiring a ton of convincing. I&#x27;m afraid to convince someone to do something they don&#x27;t really want to do. I think it&#x27;s a higher risk of having the wrong partner than having none.<p>But as every potential co-founder has a lot going on, they would need a certain amount of convincing to join me.<p>How do you deal with this?
======
MaximumMadness
I think ultimately you want someone who believes in what you're doing just as
much as you do, and that starts with conviction.

Rather than framing it as 'everyone else has so much going for them, why
should they join me?' Think about the situation as 'I have this great
opportunity, and I want someone who's just as excited about it as I am'

If you can't find someone who feels that way about the work you're doing
together, maybe they're not the right fit for an early stage employee/co-
founder.

~~~
turbotobias
Re-framing will be helpful, thanks. Because this is truly a great opportunity.

I land on the half-conclusion that I will make it very clear that they are
wanted and what's in it for them and hope that they are the right fit.

